# Rim size alternative



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi.

Tirerack.com is the best.

You can buy the 16" steel wheels that are OEM for the base model. They fit. The correct tire size is 215/65/16 I believe. I'll double check. I'm going the same route this winter. Trust me, they fit. My friends in Ontario did it with RS Cruzen.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have snow tires on 16" steelies and they work perfectly. 

You can get 4 of them shipped to your door for just a hair under $200 from gmpartsdirect.com. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> Hi.
> 
> Tirerack.com is the best.
> 
> You can buy the 16" steel wheels that are OEM for the base model. They fit. The correct tire size is 215/65/16 I believe. I'll double check. I'm going the same route this winter. Trust me, they fit. My friends in Ontario did it with RS Cruzen.


Thanks.
If you could verify, I'd appreciate it.
I've used tirerack before.
They do have some good prices.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Actually, my 1LT OEM 16" tire size is 215/60-16, which are 26.1" tall, vs the LTZ tire 225/45-18 which is 25.9" tall.


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

That's what came up as default on the tirerack website...
I think I'll be able to manage with the 0.2" size difference.


----------

